# key programming issue???



## gtoshayan (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a 2006 pontiac gto that I am trying to program a new remote transmitter. 

I am stuck on the very first step!
You know how i have to leave the key on the ON position for 10 minutes to hear a chirp from the horn? yeah, it doesnt chirp. 

what am i doing wrong? where is the ON position on these cars? its not labeled, so i cant really be sure.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/key-programming-issue-34599/
You don't need two threads. The on position is the last position before the start position.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

going to make a real dumb comment here, I Know that you can turn off the horn chirp for the door lock / unlock and the two stage unlock. I'm wondering if maybe you might have the door chirp off and MAYBE if it is off for other things it doesn't chirp for the reprogram. I might be way off case here but check that out, takes like 10 seconds to scroll through all the menu's prestart up to find it. I know trial and error stinks when it takes 10 minutes to find out you have made an error. 

Give it a try and let me know incase I ever want to buy another key one of mine the lock button cover is kinda cracked and I may want to eventually replace it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My former Pontiac dealer doesn't charge me to program remotes, if all else fails see if your former dealer does the same.


----------



## gtoshayan (Aug 25, 2011)

stephen77375 said:


> going to make a real dumb comment here, I Know that you can turn off the horn chirp for the door lock / unlock and the two stage unlock. I'm wondering if maybe you might have the door chirp off and MAYBE if it is off for other things it doesn't chirp for the reprogram. I might be way off case here but check that out, takes like 10 seconds to scroll through all the menu's prestart up to find it. I know trial and error stinks when it takes 10 minutes to find out you have made an error.
> 
> Give it a try and let me know incase I ever want to buy another key one of mine the lock button cover is kinda cracked and I may want to eventually replace it.


that is it! my car doesnt chirp when i lock or unlock the doors with remote! how do i turn that on?


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

when you place the key in the car and first start it. It will do its system check then right after that you will see press the up / down arrows to go through the personilization menus. Simply push up or down to activate this. Once done scroll through the menus until you find the one about horn notification when locking / unlocking the doors.

You can also set a two stage unlock. Meaning you press the unlock once and the driver side unlocks press it again and then the passenger side unlocks. 

I personally have mine set to single stage unlock because the damn woman likes to try to open the door before the second chirp in the two stage unlock which then makes it to where pushing the unlock button again wont unlock it to where i have to jump in and reach across to unlock.


----------

